# Royal Oak, Mi Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sept. 18, 2016



## koolbikes (Apr 25, 2016)

OK !!! ... YOU ASK FOR IT, YOU GOT IT !! 
ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP IS OVER & YOU WANTED A FALL BICYCLE SWAP MEET, SO THE ANN ARBOR PEOPLE HAVE PUT TOGETHER A FALL BICYCLE SWAP MEET !!!!

LOCATION : ROYAL OAK FARMER'S MARKET
316 E. 11 Mile Rd.
Royal Oak, Michigan 48067

1st ANNUAL ROYAL OAK MICHIGAN CLASSIC BICYCLE SWAP MEET
SEPTEMBER 18, 2016
8am to 3pm
- THERE ARE "LIMITED" 50 SWAP SPACES AVAILABLE... SO, PRE- REGISTER NOW !!!
- $5.00 Admission - Door Prizes & Free Parking.
- CLASSIC BICYCLE CORRAL - $10. to Sell Your Classic Bicycle.
Sponsored by BikeTech.US

Get the Full Details at :
http//:www.robikeswap.com

Paul & Anne Kleppert
(248) 642-6639 after 6pm


----------



## bashton (Apr 25, 2016)

Outstanding!.
Sign me up, Paul, or better yet, tell me where to send the check!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## drglinski (Apr 25, 2016)

I might go to this, since it's close. Minus points since there is an admission fee.  

There is a fall bike swap in the area.

Memory Lane always has one around the end of October.  It's over multiple days, and there isn't an admission fee.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 25, 2016)

Bahhhh, a smaller one of what just was? Noooo thank you.  I seen enough lightweight 70's and 80's schwinns, mini bikes and hype for one year....


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 25, 2016)

sound good lynn and i will be there  from bicycle larry


----------



## shina111shina (Apr 26, 2016)

Royal Oak is a very cool town, should be fun!!!


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 26, 2016)

Just to let you know i can't get the link to work. 

Get the Full Details at :
http//:www.robikeswap.com


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll be there with cash to buy!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 26, 2016)

Looking forward to the Royal Oak show. I enjoy the Ann Arbor show. A small admission fee doesn't bother me. If it's a smaller version of the AA show that's OK with me. Paul and his volunteers work hard to bring us the Ann Arbor show. Bashing them on this forum is counter productive. Just my $0.02


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2016)

Thirty minute drive is worth it. Plus, there is a bunch to do in RO. Not to mention, the zoo is a skip and a hop away. New penguin exhibit!


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 23, 2016)

The www.robikeswap.com link is now working !
Also, half of the Farmer's Market during the Bicycle Swap Meet will be Flea Market items too.
Always some great finds.


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 1, 2016)

Limited Spaces Available ... Register your Swap Space NOW !
Sell Your Bicycle in the Bicycle Corral for $10.
There will NOT be a Bicycle Show at this Event ... Just a SWAP MEET !


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll Be There in outdoor swap spaces 8 & 10 with bikes and parts..

Mark


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I know this is going to be our first show at the Royal Oak Farmer's Market, but we hope it will be the first of many. Also occurring at the same time is the regular Sunday Flea Market (free admission). We have 1/2 of the Market and they will have the other half. Enjoy both.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 9, 2016)

Coming soon! Been getting parts together already, see ya there!


----------



## bashton (Sep 10, 2016)

Counting down the days!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll be in space 23....drop by.

Mike


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 11, 2016)

Any requests?

   We are bringing some WW2 Lightweight , lots of Middleweight.
     Shop tools. etc., etc., etc.........
  Old license plates, tricycle stuff

    Spots indoor #1 and #2.
  Outdoor # 26 along the fence.

     My shop is 25 min away.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 12, 2016)

In booth 27 againt the wall.
Have a killer Schwinn 68 Runabout, Coppertone Lil Tiger, 1953 Spitfire. 1960 Green Jaguar..Still loading for the weekend.


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 15, 2016)

I talked with Paul today and All Swap Spaces have been SOLD !


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 15, 2016)

Great! I'm loaded and ready, leaving tomorrow and making stops on the way, gonna be a swell time!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 16, 2016)

I should have rented a spot, I'm more into selling off than buying. I'll just be walking around seeing what's going on. Maybe buy some small stuff. I still buy photos of bikes!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 16, 2016)

Dan, I have an extra spot indoors if you need one, other guy can't make it....


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I should have rented a spot, I'm more into selling off than buying. I'll just be walking around seeing what's going on. Maybe buy some small stuff. I still buy photos of bikes!



Buy me a donut!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 16, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Dan, I have an extra spot indoors if you need one, other guy can't make it....




Thank you but I can't spend the day there. What I'm wondering though is what happened to the flea market that's every Sunday? There's hundreds of people used to going in for free to view that stuff. They aren't going to pay admission and will expect the market to be going on.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 16, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Buy me a donut!




Mmmm donuts!


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 16, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Thank you but I can't spend the day there. What I'm wondering though is what happened to the flea market that's every Sunday? There's hundreds of people used to going in for free to view that stuff. They aren't going to pay admission and will expect the market to be going on.





The Flea Market is still on Sunday, it will be on the other Half of the market and outside as usual.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh gottcha!


----------



## bashton (Sep 17, 2016)

Please tell me more about the Lil Tiger!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 17, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Dan, I have an extra spot indoors if you need one, other guy can't make it....



 hay don dont for get your cramera , to put some pictures of the show for us cabers , that can not make it !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 17, 2016)

No space for me but I'm bringing some high flange Schwinn hubs, a couple fender ornaments, some more goods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 17, 2016)

Ok here ya go Larry! Terrible ride up here, pouring rain and 4 different crashes on I75....so I needed something to calm my nerves! Then after checking 5 hotels with no vacancies I pulled into this one and Thad happened to be here, so we started wheeling and dealing.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 18, 2016)

ANY PICS OF MEET?


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 18, 2016)

Had to skip this meet to pickup 2 Dayton Huffman boys and 1 girl along with a Schwinn straight bar  with a locking springer and a 24" Schwinn with a killer Delta light.  I hope to post some pics tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2016)

o good like to see them pic. fowclassics


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm home! Post some pics tomorrow after I'm rested...man I'm worn out.


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's a few pic's from today's Royal Oak, Mi Bicycle Swap Meet.
 Great Weather, Great Turnout, Lots of New & Old Faces.


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 18, 2016)

More Pic's ...


----------



## Stickley (Sep 18, 2016)

It was a great show ! Met some new people and got to say hello to some old friends too.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 25, 2016)

My first swap since moving to MI about a month ago- I had a good time but didn't get a chance to put faces to any fellow cabers- I'm in Grosse Pointe Woods if anybody I haven't had a chance to meet is close. I'm working on an 1899 pacing / racing tandem restoration with a couple more back burner projects. 
I was looking hard at the swap for a TOC men's saddle carcass. Trying to match a recovered saddle so gotta recover another 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

